# Madagascar - Pinguine



## LocDoc (17. Januar 2006)

Hi zusammen,

habe den Film zwar öfter gesehen und auch den Kurzfilm im Vorspann zu Wallace & Gromit, aber was mir leider nicht mehr einfällt sind die Namen der Pinguine (wobei ich sogar glaube der eine hatte gar keinen ). Einer hieß soweit ich weiß Rico.

Hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen. Und denkt dran: Immer süß und knuffig bleiben   

bye Loci


----------



## ZeroGirl (17. Januar 2006)

Die vier heißen: *Skipper*, *Kowalski*, *Private* und *Rico*...(  einfach mal googeln) 

Mfg Zero


----------



## LocDoc (17. Januar 2006)

Okay, dankeschön.

Google hatte ich auch versucht, hatte aber auf den ersten 3 Seiten kein Glück.
Hab ich wohl die falschen keywords benutzt   

bye


----------

